# Westalpen: Fenetre de Durand?



## Carsten (21. Februar 2007)

Geht der Übergang mit dem Bike? Von N nach S
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...8268&spn=0.177827,0.42984&t=h&om=1&iwloc=addr
Hat das wer gemacht.
Was für trailtechnisch interessante Varianten gibt es zwischen Martigny und Aosta noch?


----------



## spectres (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Carsten

Bist am Planen der nächsten Alpentour ?
N->S geht. Rauf musst Du ab Grand Charmotane etwa für 45 Min. schieben/tragen. Runter wird für Dich gut machbar sein (einige Stellen bieten sich vielleicht als Übungsgelände an).

An Übergängen in diesem Gebiet sieht's schlecht aus, wenn Du nicht gleich noch ein paar Steigeisen mitschleppen willst. Bis zum Theodulpass Ri Osten ist kaum was zu wollen. Ri W sieht's etwas besser aus. Ich habe mir schon mal das Fenêtre de Ferret überlegt zu machen (rauf einiges zu tragen, runter wahrscheinlich das erste Teilstück, danach könnt's aber hinhauen; hat das schon mal wer gemacht, auch zu Fuss?). Dann landest Du allerdings an der Gr. St. Bernhard Route, wobei es runter einige Trails gibt, die sich für Erkundigungen anbieten. Und den nächsten Pass, der in Frage kommt, ist der Gd Col Ferret, den kennst Du - und dann wirst Du etwas weiter weg von Deiner Route liegen (Aosta).

Viel Spass beim Planen,
spectres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (21. Februar 2007)

Danke

Ich seh gerade, Achim Zahn hat´s auch gemacht. Gut, so, Tag 3 steht somit


----------



## dave (21. Februar 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich seh gerade, Achim Zahn hat´s auch gemacht. Gut, so, Tag 3 steht somit



sag' ich doch!


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2007)

will dieses Jahr auch über die Westalpen (Route nach A.Zahn):

Start: Genfer See
10-H	Fenetre de Durand 
72-S	Colle Porola
71-S	Colle di Bettaforka
70-S	Colle Valdobbia
65-S	Colma di Foglia
59-S	Bassa di Indemini
Ziel: Lago Maggiore

@carsten: hast du schon ne Karte von Martigny zum Übergang Fenetre de Durand??? Die "Schweizer Karten" sind echt schwierig zu bekommen


----------



## dave (24. Februar 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @carsten: hast du schon ne Karte von Martigny zum Übergang Fenetre de Durand??? Die "Schweizer Karten" sind echt schwierig zu bekommen



Ich habe zum Glück einen guten Buchhändler hier in KA der fast jede Karte im Laden hat.  
Dort hatte mir mal aus der Region die Kümmerly+Frey 22 "Grand-St-Bernard/ Dents du Midi"  besorgt. Sie deckt mit 1:60.000 schon einiges Deiner ersten zwei Etappen ab. 
Kompass bietet die Region auch mit 1:50.000 an, aber das ist haargenau die gleiche Karte - nur hochskaliert.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (24. Februar 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @carsten: hast du schon ne Karte von Martigny zum Übergang Fenetre de Durand??? Die "Schweizer Karten" sind echt schwierig zu bekommen



für die Route Martigny -> Fenetre de Durand reicht eine Autokarte 1:200.000 und die Zahn'schen Angaben völlig aus (wo sich die Autostrasse im hinten Val des Bagnes gabelt: die linke der beiden Routen ist ruhiger + fast ohne Tunnels)

auf der italienischen Seite ist es schon deutlich unvorteilhafter, wenn man nur mit einer groben Karte unterwegs ist: da haben wir 2005 viel Aufwand gehabt, um feststellen zu müssen, dass der direkte Weg runter nach Ollomont wohl _doch_ nicht möglich ist (400 hm Tragen nach Auskunft eines Locals ...)
und die vielen Höhenmeter auf der Schotterpiste Richtung Valpelline waren hart, weil unerwartet
d.h. eine gute Karte für die italienische Seite wäre wichtiger als die (teure) schweizer Seite


----------



## Carsten (25. Februar 2007)

Wer Karten sucht sollte evtl. mach hier schauen: www.mountain-bookshop.de 
ist zwar unübersichtlich, aber wenn man weiß was man will kann mans mit der Suche finden


----------



## stuntzi (27. Februar 2007)

@carsten, dann hoff ich mal für dich, die straße zum durand sieht in ein paar monaten anders aus wie grad vorhin... 




straße zum lac de mauvausin, 1600m


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2007)

Also die Schranke kann man doch umfahren, sehe da kein Problem   

@carsten: wann hast du deinen Westalpencross geplant???

Ich werde voraussichtlich erst gegen Ende August/Anfang Septemper losziehen!
Ein paar Erfahrungen von Dir wären dann vielleicht nützlich für mich


----------



## Carsten (27. Februar 2007)

gibts sicher, wir fahren Ende Juli

Karten: online zum nachsehen ist http://www.swissgeo.ch ganz brauchbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHT (27. Februar 2007)

Fenetre du Durand ist einer der tollsten Pässe der Alpen überhaupt, bitte machen,machen,machen und geniessen,geniessen,geniessen...man kann streiten, ob der direkte Weg über die Strasse von Martigny ins Val de Bagne so klasse ist oder ob ein grosser Schlenker Richtung Osten über Croix de Coeur und Cabane du Montfort und wieder runter ins Val de Bagne die landschaftlich schönere Route ist...aber der Anblick der gigantischen Staumauer des Lac de Mauvois, der Weg durch die Tunnel am Stausee und der ca. 100m breite Wanderweg zwischen den Gletschern vorbei zum Pass, bleibt einfach unvergesslich, einfach nur toll...


----------



## stuntzi (28. Februar 2007)

@cht, wied schauts süd->nord aus? vergleichbar von der schlepperei oder eindeutig schlechter?


----------



## RoccaBranca (28. Februar 2007)

@stuntzi:

Bin S-N übers fenetre de durand. Scheint mir in dieser Richtung noch viel schöner zu sein - wenig Schleppen bergauf und fantastischer, gut fahrbarer Downhill am Gletscher entlang über abwechslungsreiche Blumenwiesensingletrails. Würde den Pass aber auch N-S jederzeit machen - immer ein absolutes Highlight. 

Gruss RoccaBranca


----------



## Tobsn (1. März 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @carsten: hast du schon ne Karte von Martigny zum Übergang Fenetre de Durand??? Die "Schweizer Karten" sind echt schwierig zu bekommen



Die Carte Nationale de la Suisse 5003 "Mont Blanc / Grand Combin" deckt den Bereich ab.  

Kann ich bei Intersse Dave mal mitbringen.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## motala (1. März 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @cht, wied schauts süd->nord aus? vergleichbar von der schlepperei oder eindeutig schlechter?



Ich kenne den Pass nur von S-N. Diese Richtung ist absolut empfehlenswert, man kann bis 2400 m fahren. Wenn man spätestens kurz nach Valpelline links (westlich) hinauf fährt (1000 hm, Asphalt, Richtung: Torrent, Doues) erreicht man auf ca. 2000m einen Höhenweg, der knapp 10 Km auf leicht gewellter Schotterstrasse dem Pass entgegen führt. Ein Highlight der Westalpen!


----------



## farenj (2. März 2007)

Hier 2 interessanten Foto report von der Tour "Fenêtre de Durand":
http://www.alpavista.ch/Alp06/index.php?gallery/vtt-2002/fenetre-de-durand-02#gallery
http://www.alpavista.ch/Alp06/index.php?gallery/vtt-2005/fenetre-de-durand#gallery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farenj (2. März 2007)

Und noch:

http://www.alpavista.ch/Alp06/index.php?gallery/vtt-2005/fenetre-de-durand#gallery


----------



## farenj (2. März 2007)

Entschuldigung, hier der beste:

http://www.alpavista.ch/Alp06/index.php?gallery/vtt-2002/fenetre-de-durand-02#gallery


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (3. März 2007)

farenj schrieb:


> Und noch:
> 
> http://www.alpavista.ch/Alp06/index.php?gallery/vtt-2005/fenetre-de-durand#gallery



ich glaube es kaum - die Direttissima von Balme nach Ollomont seid Ihr gefahren, und sie sieht ganz manierlich aus - wir haben uns auf den Rat eines Ortskundigen hin davon abhalten lassen ...
oder gibt es da vielleicht doch Passagen, die die Abfahrt allzu unerfreulich machen?

je ne peux croire ca - vous avez pris le chemin directe de Balme a Ollomont! D'apres le conseil pénétrant d'un 'connaisseur des lieux', nous avons pris la route vers Champillon, Doues (pas trop interessant) ... sur vos photos (belles!), les difficultés là-bas ne semblent pas trop difficile

Thomas


----------



## stuntzi (17. März 2007)

kennt jemand eine vernünftige verbindung von valpelline (durand n-s) nach cervinia rüber? die karte sagt leider, daß man ins aosta tal runter muß und dann wieder rauf. durchs valpelline scheint nix zu gehen, biketechnisch. aber vielleicht hab ich ja einfach nicht genug fantasie


----------



## Biking_Flow (21. Juni 2007)

Hab den Thread gerade erst entdeckt... bist du beim Planen, ferne Westalpengefilde zu erkunden, Carsten?  

Jedenfalls kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen, das Fenetre du Durand ist wunderschoener Pass, und in beide Richtungen gut zu machen, wobei man S->N etwas weniger schieben muss als N->S. Beim Downhill Richtung Sueden gibts eine verblockte Felspassage, wo wahrscheinlich auch du etwas schieben muss, ansonsten viel Spass!

Und wie du immer zu schreiben pflegst: naeheres gibts auf meiner Homepage  http://www.unet.univie.ac.at/~a0203330/Fenetre_de_Durand_(2797m).pdf


----------



## Carsten (16. August 2007)

Wer war schon mal auf der SAC: Cab. de Chanrion zu Besuch?
Liegt in der Nähe zum Aufstieg zum Fenetre Durand von Norden her.

Wir suchen gerade ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zur Hütte, bitte nicht hier sondern per PM an mich.


----------



## matou (17. August 2007)

> Ich habe zum Glück einen guten Buchhändler hier in KA der fast jede Karte im Laden hat.



Hallo dave...ich bin relativ neu in KA...kannst du mir sagen welcher Händler das ist?  

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## dave (17. August 2007)

Klaro! Ich geh' immer zum BuchKaiser. Das Geschäft befindet sich vom Europaplatz aus Richtung Marktplatz nach der ersten kreuzenden Straße (Waldstraße) auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## matou (17. August 2007)

Danke, den kannte ich noch nicht!

Gruss René


----------



## RICO (17. August 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wer war schon mal auf der SAC: Cab. de Chanrion zu Besuch?
> Liegt in der Nähe zum Aufstieg zum Fenetre Durand von Norden her.
> 
> Wir suchen gerade ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zur Hütte, bitte nicht hier sondern per PM an mich.


 
Herr Zahn schreibt doch in seinem Trails Buch S 140, dass der Hüttenwirt keine Mountainbiker mag, wollt ihr jetzt Unterschriften sammeln und den Wirt absägen ?

Gruß

RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (18. August 2007)

ich will bloß mal wissen, ob er nur zu uns so war oder ob das ein generelles Problem ist.


----------



## dave (26. August 2007)

RICO schrieb:


> Herr Zahn schreibt doch in seinem Trails Buch S 140, dass der Hüttenwirt keine Mountainbiker mag, ...



Es gibt Grund zur Hoffnung, dass sich dies demnächst bessert und Biker wieder gern gesehene Gäste sind!



> [...]Ich teile Ihnen mit, dass ab Frühjahr 2008 ein neues Hüttenwartehepaar die Gäste betreuen wird. Der Mann ist erfahrener Walliser Bergführer und seit 7 Jahren Hüttenwart in einer kleineren Hütte, die Frau erfahrene Wirtin. [...]


----------



## stuntzi (27. August 2007)

mir erschließt sich der sinn einer übernachtung in der cabane de chanrion nicht ganz. der service ist augenscheinlich grottig und zusätzliche höhenmeter abseits vom weiterweg zum durand sinds auch noch. warum nicht das hotel de mauvoisin (1850m, http://www.mauvoisin.ch/ ) kurz vor der staumauer nehmen? da gibts nette zimmer mit badewanne, sehr freundliches personal, einen sternekoch und faire preise. und samstags dazu noch kultur-events mit tradition, wer drauf steht .


----------



## dave (27. August 2007)

Also, bei uns persönlich war der Grund dieser, dass der Folgetag nach ursprünglicher Planung weit über 3.000 Hm gehabt hätte und für den Nachmittag Gewitter vorhergesagt wurden. Deshalb wollten wir so weit wie möglich rauffahren.

Liegt außerdem ganz nett die Hütte und morgens startet man gleich mit 'ner kurzen Abfahrt.


----------



## Hatehiller (16. Juli 2008)

Bin ab Montag nächster Woche für ca. nen Monat im Rhonetal mit Auto und Bike unterwegs, wer lust hat mir Gran Combin gesellschaft zu leisten ist eingeladen! Kurze SMS und es könnte sich spontan was ergeben, am besten natürlich sobald als möglich (das ich dann nicht gerade auf dem Mont Blanc stehe)
Fahrstil Enduro, Gruß Thorsten 0049 176 20796579


----------



## Meri66 (15. Juli 2009)

WIr wollen nächste Woche über den Fenetre du Durand . Weis jemand zufällig ob der Pass Schneefrei ist?


----------



## Long Pete (16. Juli 2009)

Pass schneefrei letztes wochende, aber  im aufstieg  zu fuss(nach die brucke) nog viel schneereste.


----------



## Meri66 (16. Juli 2009)

danke für die rasche Info -


----------



## Fubbes (22. Februar 2011)

Ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus, da ich mal die Meinungen zu den verschiedenen Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten nach Süden fragen wollte. Ich will nicht zuviel Zeit verlieren, aber auch nicht nur Piste runterprügeln. Ich wollte vom Hotel Mauvoisin gerne bis ins Valsavaranche, sonst wird's eng mit dem Lausson am nächsten Tag.
Carstens Track kenne ich. Scheint mir aber zu Zeitintensiv zu sein. Wie ist es mit der direkten Abfahrt nach Ollmont bzw. Glacier? Oder bis Arp du Prax und dann irgendwie runter? Irgendwelche Tracks verfügbar?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (22. Februar 2011)

Die Abfahrt von Farinet oberhalb bzw. nördlich von Glacier bis nach Glacier hinunter ist auf jeden Fall sehr nett! Im oberen Teil ist sie felsig und wird unten raus zum Karrenweg. Insgesamt ist es zwar ein flotter, aber zumindest für Hardtailfahrer auch etwas ruppiger Trail. Vereinzelt gibt es auch Stellen die etwas technischer sind. Diese haben aber max. S3-Charakter meine ich. Ansonsten hätten wir nicht so heizen können. 
Ich habe den Weg zumindest vom Charakter her eher als schnell und dabei etwas ruppig, denn als super technisch und langsam in Erinnerung. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja lieber die Abfahrt über den Col Cormet nach Ollomond probieren oder die über Places nach Vaud hinunter. Doch dafür hatte uns leider die Zeit nicht gereicht. 
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja später berichten wie diese Alternativen so sind!


----------



## Carsten (23. Februar 2011)

ja, ich hätte damals auf Dave hören sollen. Dazu hätten wir links noch mal hoch müssen, Trail sah auf der Karte aber sehr vielversprechend aus. Bei den ersten Häusern wurde es sehr sehr langwierig. Da ging ein Schotterweg ewig am Hang entlang, immer auf und ab. Eigentlich wollten wir denn noch mal rechts hoch und nen Pass dazu nehmen , den haben wir denn aber weg gelassen...später haben wir uns noch am gegenüber liegenden Hang verfranzt statt gleich auf dem schönen Wasserleitungsweg nach Aosta runter zu fahren...


----------



## Fubbes (23. Februar 2011)

Carsten, mit Schotterweg am Hang meinst du den zur Arp du Prax bzw. noch ein Stück weiter zur Baravex (jedenfalls führt dein Track da entlang und dann runter nach Etroubles)? Wenn das langwierig ist, dann probiere ich gerne die direkt Abfahrt von Farinet nach Glacier. 
Allerdings frage ich mich, warum Dave diese anscheinend kennt, denn ihr seid doch zusammen gefahren?
Col Cormet sieht in der Karte wirklich gut aus. Passt zwar nicht in meine Planung, aber wer weiß schon, was der Tag so bringt, wenn er lang ist.


----------



## dave (23. Februar 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, warum Dave diese anscheinend kennt, denn ihr seid doch zusammen gefahren?



Ich war später noch mal in der Ecke.


----------



## Carsten (23. Februar 2011)

ich hatte heute morgen nicht alle Namen im Kopf...
ansonsten waren wir ziemlich verhungert, nachdem wir kein Frühstück bekommen haben...da ist alles lang...egal obs wirklich lang ist oder nicht...und Schotterwege frusten mich sowieso immer


----------

